# Plot/Campsite/Villager Reset + Cycling Chat Thread



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

The old thread died and I was looking for this type of post, but couldn't find it so I figured I'd try remaking it.

You can chat about who you're plotting, looking for in your campsite by resetting, villager resetting, and all of your cycling woes here. Just stay on topic. 

I'll start:

I'm plot resetting Beau and he keeps managing to go in front of my home. :/


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 5, 2015)

Today, I plot resetted my last dreamie, and it only took two tries to get him there, unlike the first villager, which took over 4 days! Q_Q


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Today, I plot resetted my last dreamie, and it only took two tries to get him there, unlike the first villager, which took over 4 days! Q_Q



4 days.. Jeez. I think the longest one of my villagers took in my old town was about 5 days.


----------



## SecretAgent (Jul 5, 2015)

Yesterday I was plot resetting Phoebe and I was around 40 resets, and i accidentally loaded my mayor xD


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

SecretAgent said:


> Yesterday I was plot resetting Phoebe and I was around 40 resets, and i accidentally loaded my mayor xD



I almost did that yesterday.. I would have been so mad because getting Beau was so hard because everyone beat me in auctions. 

I guess with my morning coffee it's time to plot Beau. -sunglasses on-


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

success he moved where i wanted  only took a few hours n.n


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 5, 2015)

Vesta is in my campsite. She's moving in, plot resetting for me tomorrow.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 5, 2015)

I hate plot resetting! I'm luckily not trying to get any Villigers at the moment. I'm still looking for Kyle for when I have space.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

i still need 7 more villagers in my town and I hate it too. Villagers can be so stubborn haha.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 5, 2015)

plot resetted Diana in a nice place today


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2015)

I always have planned plots for my villagers, but after I while I just accept a 'reasonable' place because it's so freaking boring and frustrating and I'm worried my town will corrupt.
Gonna have to plot reset for Maple in two days....


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I always have planned plots for my villagers, but after I while I just accept a 'reasonable' place because it's so freaking boring and frustrating and I'm worried my town will corrupt.
> Gonna have to plot reset for Maple in two days....



Pretty sure that corruption thing is a myth. But not sure also lol


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 5, 2015)

Campsite resetting is super dull when there's not even a guaranteed camper. :< Why am I doing this again?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm having trouble with cycling, I keep getting unplanned Villigers from someone's void and I'm not getting any T1/T2. The only T2 I have is unoriginal because it's from someone's void, if I don't get a T1 or T2 soon I'm gonna Kill someone. It was me


----------



## eat (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't have 'dreamies', so I have been campsite resetting to get my 10th villager. I have a (pretty big) list of villagers I'd accept if any one of them shows up at the campsite. Of course none of them would show up...and for some reason, I keep getting the same villagers at my campsite over and over again. I kid you not, Timbra showed up 3 times in total today and Rocco showed up two times in a row?! grr


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 5, 2015)

I finished plot resetting Mira yesterday, she took about two hours. I've been putting up so many street lamps in my second town and yet my villagers still manage to squeeze their houses in these weird areas :/ But anyways, I'm pretty happy with where Mira is, she's going to be next to the police station : )


----------



## Melyora (Jul 5, 2015)

The221Believer said:


> Campsite resetting is super dull when there's not even a guaranteed camper. :< Why am I doing this again?



Because if you get a great camper, it will be worth it 

I feel you though. I don't often campsite reset, but when I do and I don't get one or two campers in the first five resets, I decide its a bad camping day and just play normally and try again the next day ^^'


----------



## saccharine (Jul 5, 2015)

The other day I was able to get Francine from someone.
She kept going between two plots before finally going to the general area I wanted. OTL


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)

saccharine said:


> The other day I was able to get Francine from someone.
> She kept going between two plots before finally going to the general area I wanted. OTL



beau kept doing that! :c it was soooo aggravating.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 5, 2015)

The best thing you can do to make sure your villager plots in the right spot is to place Fountains, Yellow Benches, and the Cafe  (only when someone is moving in, but don't pay it off!) in spots you don't want them going to. This way, they avoid the size of the pwp itself + the buffer space, so in this fashion, Yellow Benches cover a 3x4 space, Fountans cover a 5x5 space, and the Cafe covers a 6x7 space. The only problem is that you have to remove them once you have all of your dreamies (with the exception of the Cafe, which can just be canceled once a villager plots) but I would say it's all worth it in the end when your Villagers are in the spot you would like them to go.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 5, 2015)

Gigi just moved out ...it's going to be plots of all Uchis tomorrow. I have a few that I'd like. I even deleted an alt house so I hope they want to plot where his house was.

Dear Future Uchi: Please please please don't move anywhere in the west! I have had too many villagers there! I want us to be friends!


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 5, 2015)

I've plot reset for 3 villagers in the past 2 days- Fauna, Phoebe, and Freya! When I name my new characters, I always use numbers so I know how many tries it took, so I know that it took 41 tries to get Fauna close enough to a good place, 34 to get Phoebe exactly on a planned space, and 22 to get Freya in a remotely acceptable place. It was my round of resetting in a day and I was George Washing-done with it. So instead of putting her _above_ the river, I put her _below_, on a smaller stretch of road. I think I'm going to forgo the exact spaces I've planned out and just try to get them to be right up on my paths.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok I swear someone hates me... I DONT WANT ANY STUPID T5 FOR MY CYCLING, COME ON I NEED T1S COME ON YOU STUPID CYCLING TOWN.
and that is all, thanks.


----------



## Cou (Jul 5, 2015)

plot resetting rosie and im losing my patience ahhhhhh she keeps placing her plot everywhere else but my desired spot :<


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 5, 2015)

Tried plot resetting Fuchsia to be right next to Bam; got her there 10 times over the course of 3ish days. None of them were EXACTLY across; always either 1 square back or 2 squares back. I gave up, and now she's just 1 square back from Bam = u =.

Whatever... im not even mad


----------



## shuba (Jul 5, 2015)

I loaded up my mayor today while plot resetting for Tangy, oh well. At least the spot wasn't horrible.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 5, 2015)

I plot reset Molly yesterday next to the corner of the lake, it has God landscape potential I guess, I just need Del to move out so I can build a bridge near her house


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ok I swear someone hates me... I DONT WANT ANY STUPID T5 FOR MY CYCLING, COME ON I NEED T1S COME ON YOU STUPID CYCLING TOWN.
> and that is all, thanks.



I usually get lots of middle tier villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> Pretty sure that corruption thing is a myth. But not sure also lol



It might be a myth? I heard that how it works is that every time you reset, the games makes a little flag that you reset, and the flags disappear when you load up your game. If you reset too much, the game loses count of the flags and it messes up and the data could corrupt. It sounds pretty legit to me...
And even if it was a myth plot resetting is soooo boring and frustrating I'd probably do the same thing anyway.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 5, 2015)

I was supposed to plot reset Carmen and somehow, I don't know when, she kinda saved her plot in the worst spot and it took me until my 4th try to realize she wasn't moving at all. She also decided she wanted to move right in the middle of my path between re-tail and the river.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I was supposed to plot reset Carmen and somehow, I don't know when, she kinda saved her plot in the worst spot and it took me until my 4th try to realize she wasn't moving at all. She also decided she wanted to move right in the middle of my path between re-tail and the river.



Something similar happened to me a while back, I got Apple via campsite and I didn't play for a few days and forgot when I last played so I time traveled using the 3Ds clock to a day I knew was before I stopped playing. Unfortunetly that somehow caused Apple to save her plot right where I was gonna put the police station. I did get her out eventually, but I remember on Bunny Day I talked to her by mistake after making lots of progress and she changed her mind, I was so mad cuz I had to reset and lose everything. I thought she was cute and was gonna transfer her to my other town, but I changed my mind after that and she went to the void.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

ugh of course.. someone is moving right in front of my house. why do they love that so much??


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 6, 2015)

I plot reset my last dreamie, Molly, yesterday. She was helpful and it only took 3 times. When I was plot resetting for Beau, he kept wanting to be directly in front of my house and it took 40+ times to get him where I wanted him to be. All 10 are done now, so I'm happy not to be plot resetting for a while


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

Elin said:


> ugh of course.. someone is moving right in front of my house. why do they love that so much??



My villagers kept doing that to me before I placed street lamps behind and in front of my house. So annoying lmao

I know the point is to get close to your villagers, but not that kind of close


----------



## Rosie :) (Jul 6, 2015)

I put my house like real close to a river, so when I walk out, there isn't any space for my evil villagers to place their house their MUAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

I see so many opportunities to get dreamies but I don't take them because I hate plot resetting. ._.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 6, 2015)

Accidentally loaded my mayor on the 11th attempt to plot reset Erik. Fortunately, he didn't completely disrupt my paths. I'm going to have to change my plans for the cafe, and he probably won't have a next door neighbor, but it's really not that bad. I'm fairly relieved ^-^


----------



## Heyden (Jul 8, 2015)

Plot resetting Zucker right now, hoping for the best...


----------



## Royce (Jul 8, 2015)

rudy plotted almost perfectly but i took it anyways, because its been 1 week...


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been slow cycling in my main town to try to move someone out, but no one will move! It's okay because I have PWPs to build, but I just paid off my home loan all the way and I'm running low of pwps I can still build with the current house locations in my town >.<


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

Thinking of trying to get a dreamie to plot.. maybe. :/ I like my freedom of time travelling and designing my town more than plotting a townie.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 8, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Plot resetting Zucker right now, hoping for the best...



Took 4 tries B) about 6 spots below Yuka


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Around 3 cycling tries got me this, yes! :3


----------



## butz (Jul 9, 2015)

Aww this is a cute thread idea~ I'll have to remember to post here whenever I move my dreamies back to Laverre! c:


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 9, 2015)

I used to plot reset in my old town, now with this new town, I just hope they put their house in a decent spot and I can roll with it. Except Frita and Ed. There were jerks and played their houses infront of my townhall where I wanted my fountain to go. Course they are the ones who refuse to move as well.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 9, 2015)

I convinced one of my Dreamie's to move in today from the campsite! Hopefully I won't have to do too much plot resetting for lil' Poppy to get a good place~


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

I always reset my town because im never happy with my town name ;-;
But I PROMISE this time ill stay with it!!
famous last words


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

pandycake said:


> I always reset my town because im never happy with my town name ;-;
> But I PROMISE this time ill stay with it!!
> famous last words



Lmao, that's exactly like my brother. And I always keep my stuff. Like my roblox account I have had since 2010 and I don't want to keep making new ones like him. XD.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 9, 2015)

I finally got Peanut to move into my town! She was one of my starting villagers in my first ever town in Wild World, and I've always had a soft spot for her. It took 20 tries but I FINALLY got her in an acceptable place ^-^ Maybe it was the peanut butter cookies I was making while I did my plot resetting?


----------



## Akimari (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh, I have a question about campsite villagers. How long after you convince them to move to your town will it take for them to plot your house? Gotta know so I know if I need to plot reset tomorrow or a day after, etc.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 9, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I convinced one of my Dreamie's to move in today from the campsite! Hopefully I won't have to do too much plot resetting for lil' Poppy to get a good place~



Good luck! Unfortunately when I invited Poppy to move in I didn't expect her plot resetting to take so long... o_o


----------



## Heyden (Jul 10, 2015)

Ruby is taking hours, uh


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been plot resetting Blanche for what seems like forever. I get tired of the process very quickly on top of wanting her in a specific 3x3 spot.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 10, 2015)

I've never plot resetted yet! But hopefully for my next dreamie (Bunny hopefully!) I will try it out


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 10, 2015)

I plot reset Kiki yesterday. She was going where i wanted my flower clock to be or a few rows below where i wanted her plot to be since i have most of my villagers in a horizontal line across the bottom half of my map. I did go back in time and stick a yellow bench right below where i wanted her plot to go (but enough room so her plot can still fit) and it worked out great. I believe she only took 10-15 tries which isn't bad considering I had only one spot where I wanted her.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been plot resetting for Pecan since this morning (it's 2:13 now.... x.x) and she will almost always go right here:



It is so incredibly frustrating because I'm not going to move my path to suit her, and if she was one BACK instead I would just say screw it and put her down! But nooope, she has to go here or right in front of my bridge.


----------



## pepperini (Jul 10, 2015)

i dont know how you people do it... i applaud people who have the patience to plot reset because i can't be arsed--but i wish i was OTL


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 10, 2015)

Pecan finally put her plot down in an acceptable place. HOWEVER, I really hate it because I'm trying to keep all of my villagers around the river and hers is close to the cliff, where I've been planning on putting two of my player homes. I only have 4 villagers left and the odds are slim that she'll have a neighbor. Do I keep her where she is and change my plan? Plot reset for another several hours because perfectionism? I'm extremely conflicted ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Screw it, I'm keeping her there. I'll have to move my path one over to make both of the houses fit but they should both fit in there. It's been all day and I need to move on with my life.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 10, 2015)

my town is still a work in progress so idrc where plots go, as long as they're not too close to things i can't take down. this was my second day villager resetting and oMG I finally got beau!!! he was the one I wanted to get most out of the 4 villagers i would've liked (beau, flurry, diana, fauna) and he was the first out of them to show up. spent all day yesterday and an hour today. his spot isn't perfect but it's definitely not obnoxious.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 10, 2015)

Just plotted Aurora in the corner of my town, I have to figure out how my paths will work though...


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2015)

Happy that my plan to line up Mira's house with the police station worked out


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Happy that my plan to line up Mira's house with the police station worked out



that looks nice! I love when they line up directly to another building.


----------



## Slightlybackwards (Jul 12, 2015)

hmm i have a question I'm currently trying to plot set Diana, after I've already plot set Katt and Tabby, but she wont go into any of the plots I have in mind for her. I heard from someone that only 3 buildings, not including player houses, can be put into 1 acre does anyone know if this is true or not because if it is then I need to totally re-plan my town layout.


----------



## butz (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm starting to plot reset my villagers now~! The first one is Beau and it may take a while because there are leftover villagers from cycling around the area I want him... So we'll see... 

Also revival bump~


----------



## Alien (Jul 15, 2015)

Campsite resetting right now to fill up my 10th slot. First time ever doing this for the campsite, so this will be interesting.

Just did 12 resets with no luck, 13th landed me Jeremiah, but I'm going to pass on him.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm naturally cycling for Cookie and Deirdre (two unfortunate move-outs in May) and I only have 2/16 for Cookie and 1/16 for Deirdre. Only my other dream villagers have been asking to move out, even though I'm following the ignore method for two of my villagers -_- This is going to take a while I see..


----------



## butz (Jul 15, 2015)

I got Beau in a good spot last night, i forgot to post though. I was sleepy. -.-zz Earlier today, I plot setted Blanche and it only took like 30 minutes! Now I'm trying to get Jacques into a fairly specific spot so I've been resetting for a few hours and still no luck. :c  He got into the general vicinity but it was right where i want to put a diving spot. >.>


----------



## Akimari (Jul 15, 2015)

Let's say that I got a villager from another town to come move into my town today. What day will they plot their house? Tomorrow, or the day after?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 15, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Let's say that I got a villager from another town to come move into my town today. What day will they plot their house? Tomorrow, or the day after?



They'll usually plot tomorrow, though don't be worried if they don't plot right away, either.


----------



## butz (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah most of the time it's the next day, but I've had them come in as late as 3 days before.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 15, 2015)

Going to get Stitches for my second town soon, will be plot resetting him. Will also definitely be careful to avoid what happened with my other Stitches <_>


----------



## Akimari (Jul 15, 2015)

Something tells me I'm gonna have a LOT of fun plot resetting with Marshal... 

EDIT: I think Marshal decided to listen to his former owner below me since it only took one more plot reset to get him in a decent spot


----------



## HHoney (Jul 15, 2015)

Marshal! Stop being such a naughty little squirrel!  Omg I hope he finally gets the hint!


----------



## Arualx (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sooooo sad, I spent so long trying to get my favourite villager Fauna and when I finally do I messed up the new character by setting the time wrong, luckily she planted her plot in a reasonable spot that isn't obstructing anything important to my towns design but my god I am a sucker for symmetry and her house JUST ISN'T SYMMETRICAL WITH MY PATHS. Why Fauna bby why.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 16, 2015)

Ayooooo, plotted Stitches in 3 tries. SO NICE Q v Q


----------



## Espurr (Jul 16, 2015)

I've never had to plot reset.  Probably because I don't care where my villagers end up.  They seem to like the southern cliff, though.


----------



## butz (Jul 16, 2015)

Jacques is still being very insistent on moving anywhere but the area I want him... >____>;;;


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jul 16, 2015)

I picked up a villager for two of my towns last night. Purrl for my main, and kyle for my third. So last night I was like "Yeah, I have to plot reset for two towns. It shouldn't be a big deal." Then this morning, I'm like "CRAP! I have to plot reset for ruby in my second town." 
so yeah. I'm crazy. XD


----------



## butz (Jul 16, 2015)

I finally got Jacques in the perfect spot!!! I thought it was going to take forever because of how many times he wanted to live in the forest... -___-;; But now to plot reset Felicity~! It shouldn't be too difficult... Jacques moved in a few times where I want her. c:


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 16, 2015)

Has anyone here ever went to sleep and accidentally started with an established character the next day? Cause I just did that...

Luckily, he's not in a horrible spot and I have no paths, but still. Dammit Punchy.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 16, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I plot reset Kiki yesterday. She was going where i wanted my flower clock to be or a few rows below where i wanted her plot to be since i have most of my villagers in a horizontal line across the bottom half of my map. I did go back in time and stick a yellow bench right below where i wanted her plot to go (but enough room so her plot can still fit) and it worked out great. I believe she only took 10-15 tries which isn't bad considering I had only one spot where I wanted her.



Just thought I'd share an update. I plotted Bunnie a few days ago so now I have the 10 villagers I should be keeping around for a while provided I don't get bored of any of them. If I remember correctly, she only took maybe 5 tries which is decent considering she had one spot she had to go to make my layout work. Stinks that Pietro took 4 days to plot and he didn't even plot in my existing line so he started the vertical line of villagers.

Very pleased with my final map and can start removing my fountains 

​


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 16, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Just thought I'd share an update. I plotted Bunnie a few days ago so now I have the 10 villagers I should be keeping around for a while provided I don't get bored of any of them. If I remember correctly, she only took maybe 5 tries which is decent considering she had one spot she had to go to make my layout work. Stinks that Pietro took 4 days to plot and he didn't even plot in my existing line so he started the vertical line of villagers.
> 
> Very pleased with my final map and can start removing my fountains
> 
> View attachment 134487​



That looks amazing  I'm absolutely jealous, I've been trying to get a row of 4 villagers near the bottom strip of land but so far the houses are off by 1 space, but I'd be driven to insanity if I had to keep plot resetting to line up the houses correctly


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> That looks amazing  I'm absolutely jealous, I've been trying to get a row of 4 villagers near the bottom strip of land but so far the houses are off by 1 space, but I'd be driven to insanity if I had to keep plot resetting to line up the houses correctly



Yeah Pietro took 4 days which is the longest i've had to plot reset and I got really annoyed/desperate. The others averaged from like 2 tries to like 7 hours. The last ones didn't take longer than like 20 tries since I had most of the places where they were plotting blocked off from previous attempts. I'm so happy that it managed to work out this good c:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 17, 2015)

Cherry is finally leaving my town on the 22nd! That makes Cookie's cycle 3/16 and Deirdre's 2/16 :,)


----------



## Patypus (Jul 18, 2015)

Ugh I'm stuck in a huge dilemma... got one of my dreamies moving in but didn't plan well enough for the move in. I've been stuck plot resetting all night today and I feel like he'll never move in the four specific spots that I need him to move into ;-;.... Next time I'm definitely planning ahead and filling my entire town with fountains to cover as many possible move in locations.. >_>


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 18, 2015)

I feel your pain *internet hug* I got Merengue for 300tbt and I just had to let her move in to a square above where I wanted her to be. Now I'm completely redoing that little bit of pathing.


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Currently resetting for a new Jock. I wish the game would give me villagers I like AND place their house in a decent spot, ha ha.


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 18, 2015)

I am so annoyed. I plot resettled Rosie and accidentally loade up my mayor while watching TV and it ruined 10.. Yes 10 of my lucky clovers. I don't understand.. Why do my villagers keep taking 3 day to plot


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

-facepalm- I have a plot for Goose and I'm not 100% happy with it, but I'm also pretty close to going "whatever, I'll take it!" Argh, decisions, decisions! x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm resetting again. I know myself; it'll just annoy me later, so yeah. -_-'


----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

Okay, so I _finally_ managed to make a plot appear for Goose that is in a spot I can more or less work with. I'm still not 100% happy with it since it's closer to the Town Hall than I would have liked, but eh, it's a lot better than the other spots I've gotten. So yay, I have nine villagers again which means I can play normally again, woohoo! Now to decide whether I want the campsite and the cafe and where to place them. Hm...


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 20, 2015)

It only took 2 tries to get Henry in an acceptable place and I want to cry tears of joy. Last dreamie finally achieved!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 20, 2015)

Currently campsite resetting so I'll have 10 villagers, and I want to do that. I have 9 villagers and Gruff will be leaving soon, I don't want to plot reset for a random villager each time and hope that a dreamy wont move in a bad spot.

I found Francine camping, but I didn't take her. I'm mostly aiming for Diana or Stitches. I do have Chrissy, but I want her to be without her sister in my own town.


----------



## Holla (Jul 21, 2015)

Currently cycling for Mira and Kiki in order to get them back after a very dumb mistake of mine. Hoping to complete this cycle by mid August or sooner.


----------



## butz (Jul 22, 2015)

Currently plot resetting Marcel, the second to last of my dreamies to move back, and he's proving to be another stubborn one... -.-zzZZ Although, he's been the one I've been most excited to move in, since he never lived in Laverre before when I moved out all of his other neighbors. So I really excited to get him moved in and settled in Laverre finally. c:


----------



## Akimari (Jul 22, 2015)

The woes of plot resetting your random move in...



Until FINALLY


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm still trying to campsite reset Diana or Stitches. Nobody can replace them two.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 22, 2015)

It took me about 35min today to get Zucker in the perfect spot.
I almost loaded my mayor like twice, that would've sucked lol


----------



## mintellect (Jul 22, 2015)

So today I was taking another shot at plot resetting Cookie. Yesterday she kept wanting to go on the small dirt path to my house (like all my villagers... y u do dis 2 me), but today was different. First time she went on the dirt path, second time, BAM PERFECT PLACEMENT!! First time I've managed to get a villager into the exact place I wanted them without it taking so long I give up and just accept a halfway decent place. Thank you Cookie!


----------



## Melyora (Jul 24, 2015)

Plot resetting for Colton!

Somehow he likes to live next to the Cafe, but I rather not have him there XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn you Colton~! He keeps going next to the cafe (I already have a PWP placed nearby, but there is just a little bit of space where he can still plot <_<

I want him to plot next to Bunnie, and it's been twice that he plotted even near the spot, one time having no room on all sides left for a path and the other time too far back... And then when I started up my game, on the opening screen, his lot is EXACTLY where I want it... I know that it won't be there anymore when I start the game... But...
Damn you Colton! Just plot there! Just confirming to me that it is possible, but he's just teasing me...


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 25, 2015)

Kyle. 
Buddy. Friendo. Pal. 

You are literally *one* space away from lining up! >:|
I know my plan can work for you because Vesta and Snake plotted in your spot *perfectly several* times.
Please can we stop playing this twisted game so life in town can finally resume normally?????


----------



## Patypus (Jul 25, 2015)

starcharmer said:


> Kyle.
> Buddy. Friendo. Pal.
> 
> You are literally *one* space away from lining up! >:|
> ...



Haha! I know your pain... I've been plot resetting for the entire week pretty much and am down to the last 3 villagers that I need to move in before I can play this darn game normally.. and everytime they're one space off of the location I'm just like WHY.... why must you torture me so...


----------



## Snowfell (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm plot resetting for Mint in my new town. So far every other snooty has shown up at least once except for her. This town is also getting its very first camper today too so I'm hoping Chevre shows up, but the odds of her showing up at the same time as Mint plotting are like next to none so I'm not holding my breath for that to happen. If she does happen to show up in the campsite while another snooty I like has plotted I might just save anyway and get Mint later.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 25, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Haha! I know your pain... I've been plot resetting for the entire week pretty much and am down to the last 3 villagers that I need to move in before I can play this darn game normally.. and everytime they're one space off of the location I'm just like WHY.... why must you torture me so...



The RNG God is truly a cruel thing. :'( 

Kyle is the last of my wanted villagers so his plotting is probably the most irritating trial so far and that's competing with Vesta's 3-4 days and few hundred tries! To be fair though I haven't had much in me to plot reset lately so in real time his has been taking more days than it took Vesta and Snake despite it being less actual time and resets taken. I'm sure I'll forgive him at the end of it haha seeing as the latter two I'm very happy to have around.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 28, 2015)

Bumping this up~

I'm campsite resetting in Celadon, I'm going to keep a list of villagers here until I get a dreamie or another villager that strikes my fancy. 

List:

*Sterling* - a cool jock eagle, but I already have Pierce so I'm set <3
*Hippeux* - eeep :x
*Tabby* - NOPE
*Moose* - :s
*Bubbles* - ;-;
*Daisy* - c:
*Flip* - :x
*Chrissy* - Scary eyes...
*Flip* - LEAVE


----------



## Akimari (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a habit of taking screencaps of terrible plots that my villagers try to use, so here's me sharing some of the horrors. 


Spoiler


----------



## Kurapika (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm campsite resetting right now. I remember the last camper I had move in was Savannah and she scared me because she took 4 days to plot! Not to mention Spork(ugh) randomly came in and plotted before her so I was really confused and a bit annoyed.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 30, 2015)

Pfft so I gave up trying to line up Kyle's house yesterday and finished playing catch up today! 

It's completely ridiculous how Vesta and Snake plotted in his planned spot so many times despite having *more* room for error but whatever. I guess the RNG God wins this round. 

At least his attempts were roughly the same amount as Snake's and not nearly long as Vesta's? And he's basically in the spot where he was supposed to go anyway just slightly off. His plotting time was just spread out throughout about a week because of my completely shot motivation and currently garbage health. 

I was right about me forgiving him when I finally got his plot down! So far I've forgiven everyone I've had to suffer plotting for. Maybe it's a sign they're all keepers. Helps that they are all fun & cute haha!


----------



## HHoney (Jul 30, 2015)

Deeply regretting where I put Maple.  I had reset 50 times, my town is very open, but her it's were so bad...so when she plotted in a nice space near the beach I went for it.

It's nice...for anyone else, but I wanted Maple to be permanent.

She deserved a better spot.
All hail Queen Maple!
As I type this I am still full of regret.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 30, 2015)

Snowfell said:


> I'm plot resetting for Mint in my new town. So far every other snooty has shown up at least once except for her. This town is also getting its very first camper today too so I'm hoping Chevre shows up, but the odds of her showing up at the same time as Mint plotting are like next to none so I'm not holding my breath for that to happen. If she does happen to show up in the campsite while another snooty I like has plotted I might just save anyway and get Mint later.



I was resetting for Mereunge in Rosedawn, and I swear EVERY normal showed up EXCEPT her, including Jambette who showed up FIVE TIMES. I just settled in Lolly so I could sell her.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 30, 2015)

In my 2nd town, I just lost Chadder for being inactive. I gotta get him back!


----------



## butz (Aug 1, 2015)

Currently plot resetting my last dreamie Cousteau~ c:

EDIT: Well that didn't take long! Now I can remove all of those PWPs in what's going to be my forest and start planting more trees! : D


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

I have no idea how to plot reset so usually I try to make it work with my paths c:


----------



## Snowfell (Aug 1, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I was resetting for Mereunge in Rosedawn, and I swear EVERY normal showed up EXCEPT her, including Jambette who showed up FIVE TIMES. I just settled in Lolly so I could sell her.



Oh my god freaking Jambette! I'm sorry Merengue never showed up. I remember campsite resetting for her when I started my main town and that took an eternity. I hope you can get her soon though.


I've got two spots left in my new town. There's supposed to be a random move in today, so I'm trying to reset for Mint or Chevre since Mint never showed up when the snooties were plotting. I've also been getting a lot of campers while resetting so I'm hoping that I can nab one or the other from there if they don't plot first.


----------



## twisty (Aug 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips on speeding up campsite resetting? I've been at it for almost three hours with zero luck on decent villagers and just feel like it's been going super slowly.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2015)

twisty said:


> Does anyone have any tips on speeding up campsite resetting? I've been at it for almost three hours with zero luck on decent villagers and just feel like it's been going super slowly.



Are you resetting the day after the campsite is finished? Gauranteed camper that day. Otherwise, no I don't think there's a better way.


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 9, 2015)

I started the game as a new character to see that Gruff the ugly goat wanted to move in. His house spot blocked my bridge, so I decided to plot reset to a less annoying spot. But when I reset, I cannot find his house?

So I reset again, curious, now Angus wants to move in. I am so confused lol.

Reset, no house, reset, no house, reset, Ricky wants to move in. I don't get it.

Now I am finding no houses. So I am unsure if it is safe to log on with my mayor or just make this side character have a house.


----------



## Akimari (Aug 14, 2015)

PaperCat said:


> I started the game as a new character to see that Gruff the ugly goat wanted to move in. His house spot blocked my bridge, so I decided to plot reset to a less annoying spot. But when I reset, I cannot find his house?
> 
> So I reset again, curious, now Angus wants to move in. I am so confused lol.
> 
> ...



For future reference, you're only guaranteed a random move-in seven days after your 9th villager moved out. Random move-ins CAN move in a day after a villager moved out, but they're not guaranteed until a week has passed. Your best bet is to set the 3DS clock one week ahead of the day after your villager moved out and plot reset from there so that way you're guaranteed a villager to be moving in.


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 15, 2015)

plot resetting Bam. Man, he keeps avoiding the general area I want his house in. Reminds me why I never plot reset.


----------

